# Apple Care or Square Trade for your iPad?



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I am tyring to decide which to buy.  I am leaning toward the Apple Care.  Even though it is $20 more, I think that is worth the convenience of just walking into an Apple store and walking out with a new iPad if I have a problem.  Thoughts?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

It might be worth it for me if the closest Apple store wasn't 2 hours away! I just bought my square trade warrantee. 

iPad is out for delivery!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DH got the Apple warranty, partly because it includes 2 instances of accidental damage.  We aren't near an Apple store, but have always been happy with them when dealing with them by phone.  

(His new iPad was just delivered by UPS - it's syncing with the backup of his old one now.  And once that's done, I'll sync his old one to the backup of MY old one, which we passed on to our daughter.)


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd go with the Apple care.  Any claim with ST has a $49 deductible.  For Apple, it is only with the accidental damage claims.

So one repair with ST takes the cost higher than the Apple care.


----------

